# Hillary, this looks pathetic



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hillary Clinton is holding an "Organizing Event" today, June 14, near Pittsburgh. She chose to hold it next door to the opening day events of the Pittsburgh Steelers mandatory mini-camp, which is always attended by overflow crowds. Is our presumptive nominee presuming this will help fill out her audience for the national cameras? Unfortunately, it probably will.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I think that you are being too kind with labeling anything that Hillary is involved with as pathetic. There is always a lie and manipulation behind what she does and says.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Image in todays low info voting world means everything. What do you bet cnn and the networks forget to mention the steeler camp.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

not as smart as you'd think - the two camps don't mix .... the crowd coming in for football is hardy likely to bother with her or even be a supporter .... her supporters that would have attended will be more likely to stay away ...


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

She is a sad never was.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mike Tomlin, the Steelers coach is supposedly holding a $20,000 per plate dinner at his house with Hildabeast in attendance.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It is sad if she is horning in on another event for a photo opportunity. I've read a couple of articles that says she has a hard time drawing a crowd to her political rallies. 

I guess in democrat land if you can't generate a crowd of supports then its fair game to borrow somebody else's crowd.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Mike Tomlin, the Steelers coach is supposedly holding a $20,000 per plate dinner at his house with Hildabeast in attendance.


Damn...and I used to be a Steelers fan....til this...oh well....Go Panthers!!!!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Fox news just reported the hag has a 7 point lead on uncle Don.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

America's Wrecking ball - Album on Imgur


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

http://imgur.com/PM1BH


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Steelers notebook: Tomlin calls Clinton visit 'an awesome experience' | Pittsburgh Post-Gazette


----------

